# Forum Home Renovation Lighting  Flickering LED downlights

## raydar

I have recently had some electrical work done on my deck, in particular 8 atom down lights. Atom Lighting - Australia 
Acording to the packing they are dimable and the electrician fitted a clipsal universal dimmer. However they would flicker when on low or max and wouldn't actually dim to off. Dimmed only to about 50%. 
Atom were very quick to reply to an email and said the model dimmer had issues with that model and they sent a replacement dimmer of their own. This solved the dimming from 100% on to ccompletely off. BUT they still flicker and noticeably. 
Is this something I should be calling the electrician about or contacting the supplier of the down lights again?

----------


## Godzilla73

G'day, 
You haven't got too many lights on 1 transformer have you?

----------


## Bloss

More likely to still be the interaction of the dimmer design and the LED's electronics. Modern solid state dimmers work by switching the current on and off (yes I know that is simplistic) - and the electronics design and quality varies widely. I'd raise it with the LED supplier- they might have another dimmer model too. The flickering is not 'normal - so it should be a matter of getting the correct match between your LED's and a dimmer.

----------


## Wombat2

There are leading edge and trailing edge dimmers - you need the right one for the LED as Bloss says - also the old wire wound transformer can cause flicker in LEDs - make sure you have the solid state transformer for the LED- you can run more than one LED off a single transformer provided the capacity of the supply can take it - I purchased 3 different sizes for 1 - 2 and 3 lights per circuit and there are bigger again - it is more efficient to run as many as possible off the one supply as the transformer loss are fairly constant regardless of the size

----------


## nww1969

So guys I bought one LED from Bunnings to see how they would go as the packaging 
says can be used as replacement in halogen downlight however Im also getting a flicker
as well, the light is on a single switch with no other lights connected.
Its only a 3 watt.   
have I been had or does it require an upgraded transformer. 
Chat soon.

----------


## Wombat2

It's the transformer first off and possibly a lower quality LED second - Cree are about the best LEDs on the market but they cost. 
I installed 12 9W down lights - the are OK - just a little less light than the 50W halogen but fine for lounge area- the wife was not 100% happy with the cool white in the kitchen - said there was too much shadow over the benches where she worked - so I replaced them with these 10W LED ceiling down light warm white Acrylic Recessed lamp Fixtures White Shell We had the light bulb version in the bedroom and they are brilliant - 10w but with the lumens of a 75w incandescent - 4 of these in the kitchen is real bright. They fit in the down light hole and have the transformer built in - they run at 30volt DC so can't use the old transformer. A single 10w LED is in them and I am guessing but think it must have a high content of UV light and like a fluorescent tube cause the 'dome' to glow hence their brightness.

----------


## nww1969

> It's the transformer first off and possibly a lower quality LED second - Cree are about the best LEDs on the market but they cost. 
> I installed 12 9W down lights - the are OK - just a little less light than the 50W halogen but fine for lounge area- the wife was not 100% happy with the cool white in the kitchen - said there was too much shadow over the benches where she worked - so I replaced them with these 10W LED ceiling down light warm white Acrylic Recessed lamp Fixtures White Shell We had the light bulb version in the bedroom and they are brilliant - 10w but with the lumens of a 75w incandescent - 4 of these in the kitchen is real bright. They fit in the down light hole and have the transformer built in - they run at 30volt DC so can't use the old transformer. A single 10w LED is in them and I am guessing but think it must have a high content of UV light and like a fluorescent tube cause the 'dome' to glow hence their brightness.

  Thanks wombat.
you seem to know your holes.(light fittings)

----------


## Adamlongy

I read about your flicker atom lights , I have the same problem I rang atom got the dimmer for the 13watt leds but still flicker every now and then , wondering if you have solved your problem? and how? thank you

----------


## METRIX

We use these ones in our clients in place of standard halogens when they want LED and we also have them at home.
Yes they cost more but are made by a reputable brand, with a 5 year warranty. 
They have a 150deg beam spread, and Zero shadow, they are amazing the amount of light from 11W, warm or cool.  LEDlux 11W 600 Lumen Brushed Chrome Downlight Kit in Cool White | LED Lighting | Lighting

----------


## Electron

> I have recently had some electrical work done on my deck, in particular 8 atom down lights. Atom Lighting - Australia 
> Acording to the packing they are dimable and the electrician fitted a clipsal universal dimmer. However they would flicker when on low or max and wouldn't actually dim to off. Dimmed only to about 50%. 
> Atom were very quick to reply to an email and said the model dimmer had issues with that model and they sent a replacement dimmer of their own. This solved the dimming from 100% on to ccompletely off. BUT they still flicker and noticeably. 
> Is this something I should be calling the electrician about or contacting the supplier of the down lights again?

  Dimming LEDs can be a nightmare, and it took us many months to find a lamp that did dim to expectations. If youre going to run with LED  and the advantages are too great to ignore  always chose GU10s.  They are usually dimmable with a leading edge dimmer, but normal dimmers do have a minimum load requirement and the current draw on LEDs is so low that theyre generally under this threshold and will flicker.  Most wholesalers sell a dimmer thats specifically designed for LED and they fit into Clipsal/HPM plates  on the lamps we use, these do dim the LED without the slightest flickering.

----------


## raydar

> I read about your flicker atom lights , I have the same problem I rang atom got the dimmer for the 13watt leds but still flicker every now and then , wondering if you have solved your problem? and how? thank you

  Hi, Atom advised that the transformers didn't filter out the 'pulsing' to turn on/off old water heaters. This creates the flicker (not sure how true this is! Any lecos care too comment). I guess this make sense cause it only seems to happen during a specific time frame at night. They sent some new transformers out that were of better quality, free of charge. This reduced the flickering, but didn't solve the problem. Its been over a year and I haven't got back on top of the issue yet. I'm thinking I will just contact the retail mob I bought them from for them to worry about it. 
Atom where a pleasure to deal with and would happily buy from them again, but as the for model I bought at $59 each. It's en expensive setup only for it not too be 100%.

----------

